# Azure Dynamics Diagnostic Software/Tool



## jacko (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

I have just acquired a Azure Dynamics Transit Connect. I was wondering if anyone here has the diagnostic Software for this please? I would love to get mine up and running again, just need to the tool to see what is wrong. 

Thank you in advance. Look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Hopefully you didn't pay more than it's worth as scrap. Wikipedia doesn't specifically give the total number, but looks like just about 1000 units were produced with sales in the US and Europe. Not likely to be well supported. Start your troubleshooting from the lower level if you're not getting any luck at the high level.


----------



## pablo_mtl (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey Jacko. That's wonderful news! Such a great vehicle. It was simply ready 10 years too early for the EV market...


----------



## 2011 Azure (8 mo ago)

jacko said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have just acquired a Azure Dynamics Transit Connect. I was wondering if anyone here has the diagnostic Software for this please? I would love to get mine up and running again, just need to the tool to see what is wrong.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Look forward to being a part of this community.


Hi,
Are yous still looking? I could point you in a right direction.


----------



## Italo222 (Sep 20, 2021)

2011 Azure said:


> Hi,
> Are yous still looking? I could point you in a right direction.


I am looking for this diagnostic software... any ideas


----------



## 2011 Azure (8 mo ago)

more than welcome to download it from my drive





Azure - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Italo222 (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow, this is extremely kind of you!!! Thank you!!! I'm running to my shop to begin my diag!!!


----------



## 2011 Azure (8 mo ago)

No probs at all. Just run TDT_setup to install everything including Kvaser drivers etc.


----------



## pablo_mtl (Sep 16, 2017)

... You'll need a Kvaser USB-to-CAN adapter... that's the only hardware that works with Azure Diag software. (most devices of the HS variant, like Leaf-light HS)


----------



## pablo_mtl (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Italo222 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cool I'll snap one up online!!


----------



## pablo_mtl (Sep 16, 2017)

There is always a few Kvaser on eBay. No need to wait for a rare OBDII-connector version, the standard DB9 one will do. Pins 6/14 are where the HS CAN is found on the Azure OBDII port (like most cars).


----------



## Italo222 (Sep 20, 2021)

What kind of milage in the city can one expect. 🤔


----------



## pablo_mtl (Sep 16, 2017)

Hmmm... I used to have a first gen Leaf (24kWh) and was expecting something similar (140km)... but I can say it's probably less than that. I would say 100ish.

Drive like a Jedi and you can do more... But Highway is where the difference with a (true), bubble-shaped, EV is way greater.

But it's a pleasure to drive and I still haven't seen a Nissan Leaf capable of receiving a pallet straight from the forklift! ;-)


----------



## 2011 Azure (8 mo ago)

The cheapest one I could find https://uk.farnell.com/kvaser/00685-0/can-module-usb-leaf-light-v2-1ch/dp/2400355


----------



## Seb34567 (10 mo ago)

2011 Azure said:


> more than welcome to download it from my drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing the tcbev software !


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

jacko said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have just acquired a Azure Dynamics Transit Connect. I was wondering if anyone here has the diagnostic Software for this please? I would love to get mine up and running again, just need to the tool to see what is wrong.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Look forward to being a part of this community.





2011 Azure said:


> more than welcome to download it from my drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...





2011 Azure said:


> more than welcome to download it from my drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seb34567 said:


> Thank you very much for sharing the tcbev software !


Thank you so much


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

I found this batteries on Ali Express. Each cell is 50Ah 3.7V. Dimensions are 55mm by 210mm. But before I order, I just want to confirm that these cells are going to fit for the existing battery pack compartment of the 2011 Electric Ford transit connect. If any one has any information about the cell size , please let me know.









184.24US $ 2% OFF|3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion Battery Li Ion Cylindrical Battery 54210 With 150a High Discharge For Scooter Bike Inverter Speaker Rv - Rechargeable Batteries - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Danny71 (Jul 12, 2019)

saun2020 said:


> J'ai trouvé ces batteries sur Ali Express. Chaque cellule est de 50 Ah 3,7 V. Les dimensions sont de 55 mm sur 210 mm. Mais avant de commander, je veux juste confirmer que ces cellules vont s'adapter au compartiment de batterie existant du Ford Transit Connect 2011 électrique. Si quelqu'un a des informations sur la taille de la cellule, s'il vous plaît faites le moi savoir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

Thank you soooo much


----------



## Artie (Oct 9, 2017)

2011 Azure said:


> more than welcome to download it from my drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if this will work with the Balance E450 hybrid buses? I just bought that crocodile bastard of a vehicle. Or strictly Transit Connect only?


----------



## markianr (22 d ago)

2011 Azure said:


> The cheapest one I could find https://uk.farnell.com/kvaser/00685-0/can-module-usb-leaf-light-v2-1ch/dp/2400355


Have you tried this one?


----------

